# Snowbird/Cairo Spring Field Trial



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

Please note the locations for the stakes for the Snowbird/Cairo Spring Field Trial. There are directions to these locations in the premium. Maps will be available from all marshals.

Open: Tired Bottom
Amateur: Ken Neil's Training Property
Derby: Ken Neil's Training Property

This is a small trial. Please be prompt!

Good Luck to Everyone!!!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Tired Bottom, what a great name. Who owns this piece of property?


----------



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

It is owned by John Stracka. Tired Creek flows into the property.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

5,6,7,8,9,11,16,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,32,33,34,36,37,38,39,40,44,45,46

28 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results

1st-#2 Coast O/H Valerie Marks
2nd-#9 Lucy H/ Jim Van Engen O/ Bill Booker
3rd-#4 Chance H/ Jim Van Engen O/Dan & Kathleen Coleman
4th-#3 Queenie O/H Pete Warlick
RJ -#13 Bootie O/H Jeff Talkey
JAM- #11

Congrats to All !!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Derby results
> 
> 1st-#2 Coast O/H Valerie Marks
> 2nd-#9 Lucy H/ Jim Van Engen O/ Bill Booker
> ...


good going Valerie! I think that makes 36 derby points for this great amateur trainer!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

9,11,16,21,22,23,26,29,32,33,34,37,39,40,44,46

16 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,6,7,8,13,18,21,22,24,25,28,33,38,39,41

15 total

8am start at Ken Neil's (Whoa Nellie farm)


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st-#39 Mully H/Wayne Curtis O/ Randy & Mary Spangler
2nd-#33 Webster H/Wayne Curtis O/ Jane Dunn
3rd-#32 Tubb O/H John Russell
4th-#37 Makala H/Wayne Curtis O/ Susan &Warren Exo
RJ -#21 Stevie O/H Ken Neil

JAMS-46,44,40,34,29,23,22,11,9

Congrats to All !


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

Quite a performance by Wayne Curtis--well done!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

1,6,13,21,22,24,25,28,39,41

10 total


----------



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

Results Posted on EE


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

AMATEUR RESULTS

1st-#21 Tubb O/H John Russell
2nd-#28 Megan O/H George Fiebelkorn
3rd-#22 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
4th-#25 Bonnie O/H Cade Gentry
RJ -#6 Libby O/H John Russell

JAMS-41,13

CONGRATS TO ALL !! GO WINDY BABIES 1ST & 3RD!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Huge Congratulations to all! 

......and 2nd #28 ........


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Congrats to George Feibelkorn on his AM second! Way to go George!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats. George!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way go Megan and George.


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Cade!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> good going Valerie! I think that makes 36 derby points for this great amateur trainer!


We're so proud of you Val and Coast!
And way to go Pete and Queenie!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Spring said:


> Quite a performance by Wayne Curtis--well done!


The Fox Hollow folks are on a roll this spring! Great going!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Sabireley said:


> Congrats to George Feibelkorn on his AM second! Way to go George!


That is FABULOUS!!! Way to go George and Meghan!!!!


----------

